# Winniki



## cLoWn (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi ich brauche umbedingt Hilfe bei einem Problem 
in winniki. wir nehmen das grad in info 11(muhaha) durch 
und niki soll die scheiben selber suchen, finden und aufnehmen (irrgart). 
Kann mir jmd helfen? 


.sys


----------



## Thomas Kuse (13. Oktober 2003)

Bitte ordentlich die Netiquette beachten und dann nochmal erklären was Du überhaupt meinst!


----------



## cLoWn (13. Oktober 2003)

rol ich wüste nicht das ich mich unverständlich ausgedrückt habe.
aba nochmal:

Also NIKI soll in dem arbeitsfeld irrgart, sich die schreibe (den
kreis) selbst suchen und aufnehmen. er soll ihn finden egal wo er liegt.

BITTE HELFT MIR!
bin verzweifelt.....


.sys


----------



## deusmac (10. November 2003)

Hmm ich kenne Winniki aus Itg Klasse 9. Aber ich habe  vergessen wie man die Programme schreibt. Leider gibts Winniki auch nirgendwo umsonst zum runterladen. Man muss es teuer kaufen :-( Aber ich schau mal was ich machen kann.

Edit:  grad rausgefunden das mans auch billig runterladen kann  Für private anwender bleibts dann auch kostenfrei.
http://www.hupfeld-software.de/index.php

Nochmal edit:  wie sieht das Labyrinth aus. Ist immer nur ein Weg da der ein Kästechen groß ist?


----------



## deusmac (10. November 2003)

Egal. Hier ist der Algo den ich gebastelt habe. Niki rennt im Labyrinth so lange rum bis er eine Scheibe gefunden hat. Geht glaub ich allerdings nur wenn  das ganze Labyrinth aus einem einzelnen Gang besteht und dieser nicht breiter als 1 ist. Verzweigungen darf es so viele wie möglich geben. Schreib mal obs funktioniert hat und ob du ne Zensur dafür bekommen hast. 

Program Finde_durch_das_Labyrinth;

  Procedure drehe_rechts;
  Begin
    drehe_links;
    drehe_links;
    drehe_links
  End;
Begin
while not platz_belegt do
     begin
     if rechts_frei then begin
                         drehe_rechts;
                         vor;
                         end else if vorne_frei then 
                         begin
                         vor; 
                         end
                         else begin drehe_links;
                                    drehe_links;
                                   end; 

     end;
nimm_auf;     
End.

Ach so und es darf keine Flächen im Labyrinth geben die keinen Anschluss zu einer Wand haben.


----------

